# Is Kandi Worth Keeping?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Kandi is basically our only big man and our only good expiring contract for the next couple years. Do we really want to trade him? This team is infected with too many long term contracts at this point. Kandi is the only other half way decent 7 footer on this team not named KG, because Skita sucks. He also is a pretty good rebounder some games and will every once in a while score in double figures. Can we really afford to trade him and get another player with an extra 3 years on his contract?


Thoughts?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It depends on the players you get in return. I don't think any team is going to realistically want Olowokandi as a keeper, as his skills are not going to put any team in a better position to compete. I think that the luxury tax loophole is also going to lessen the amount of teams that do what we have been used to, trying to dump salary at the trade deadline. If there is a team that wants cap relief, it won't be looking to send off its younger players or anything...it'll look to unload players with bad contracts. And you are right, you don't want those. I'd say stick with Olowokandi unless some deal comes along that you cannot pass up that includes a big man, which it won't.

Unloading Wally would be a blessing.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Depends what quality player you're getting in return. If it's Mark Blount, as is rumored, then it's an emphatic NO from the Wolves side. Kandi sucks, just straight up...he always seems to make up for a good play (ex. offensive board) with a bad one (he'll travel after he gets the o board). Unfortunately, Mark Blount is the same way.

I'd have to see some propsed trades to see whether or not he's worth losing - if it's not for another big, then I would be very reluctant.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think unless an Artest deal goes down, I wouldn't trade him for muhc. Like that Boozer talk, no way since his contract is huge.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well he sucks, but i dont want someone who isnt much better with a bigger contract


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think he is our only tradable piece, he has an expiring contract and can be used in a playoff run to spell a quality center. Or, a team that thinks they need a big man in the East to gaurd Shaq, they might take a chance since it's a low risk, one year chance.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He and his stinking attitude can go, only if we can get a center who got an edge over him and good deal of a contract.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Agent K said:


> He and his stinking attitude can go, only if we can get a center who got an edge over him and good deal of a contract.


Good Luck, One guy I would like though is Dan Gadzuric who runs the floor and rebounds better, but takes a back seat to Bogut now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

But I must say, his taste of clothing horrible. Has anybody seen this? He is Mr.70's. He wears like a sheep skin sport coat and butt tight jeans that are like bell bottoms. with like Gator shoes... It grosses me out.

JBoog is right though. He is the only tradeable thing we have that we want to part with.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> But I must say, his taste of clothing horrible. Has anybody seen this? He is Mr.70's. He wears like a sheep skin sport coat and butt tight jeans that are like bell bottoms. with like Gator shoes... It grosses me out.
> 
> JBoog is right though. He is the only tradeable thing we have that we want to part with.


I could care less about his taste in fashion, and yeah he could be a tradeable one, but you know teams can get into dirty business and hopefully gets the best deal out of this rather than us. Meh, I lost my confidence in McHale. He rather signs players to their exceedingly-ridiclous contracts deals (ie Wally, Hassell), and he need to realize about its limit.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I thought I would just mention his clothing style... It really means nothing.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Anyone think Gadzuric would be a good find, I know they might enjoy a player like Hassel on their team, E Griff could be the starting PF, we could use a running, boarding C like Gadzuric.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

only trade kandi if we get a center either in return, or in some other way.
hr might not be great, but hes the only true center on the team


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I definitely agree on Gadzuric...I've been saying that he'd be a good pick-up for the better part of the last two years. I was seriously pissed when we didn't make a run at him in the summer. At this point he has to be attainable too. Like you said, he's playing behind Bogut (and Magloire), and he's on the hook for five more years after this...and the Bucks are capped out, so they may welcome the cap relief that Kandi would bring. What McHale can't do though is scare them off by trying to include a bad contract. I could see Milwaukee going for a Gadzuric/Kandi trade straight across (or with a Milwaukee scrub thrown in), but the second McHale tried to get other players involved by including Hudson I'm sure the Bucks would balk. I sure would.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

i couldn't agree more.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

at this point, id like a center that can make a dunk and pull down 8-9 rebounds...unlike kandi


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yes I would love Gadzuric here. I was also one who hoped we got him this summer. I would not be surprised if we could pull a deal to nab him for the wolves.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Why did the Bucks balk once they heard Hudson's name? TJ Ford's injured right now and why can't they do it?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Huddy for Gadzuric and Gaines? Something like that? I do know Maurice Williams is playing well.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Agent K said:


> Why did the Bucks balk once they heard Hudson's name? TJ Ford's injured right now and why can't they do it?


You misread...the Bucks didn't balk, I just think that they would. Ford is only out for like three weeks, and the team is already over the cap for next season, and will be for the forseeable future if they re-sign a few of their free agents in 2007/08. And if they don't re-sign any of their own FA's, they only have about $24mil in guaranteed salary on the books that season (provided they trade Gadzuric). I just can't see them paying any additional luxury tax, or using any of that potential cap room on Hudson, especially when they are gonna have to offer Ford some decent coin to re-sign when his rookie deal is up.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The King of the World said:


> You misread...the Bucks didn't balk, I just think that they would. Ford is only out for like three weeks, and the team is already over the cap for next season, and will be for the forseeable future if they re-sign a few of their free agents in 2007/08. And if they don't re-sign any of their own FA's, they only have about $24mil in guaranteed salary on the books that season (provided they trade Gadzuric). I just can't see them using any of that potential cap room on Hudson, especially when they are gonna have to offer Ford some decent coin to re-sign when his rookie deal is up.


I didn't see the part that you said you would think they would.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I still think that they might take a hard look at a Olawakandi and maybe Mad dog offer for Gadzuric and charlie bell or reece gaines. They need a PF to fill in some minutes for the very injured Joe Smith, plus they get rid of gadzuric's contract.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would love for us to nab a guy like Charlie Bell. The guy can play.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

His name is still speculating in the trade in next few days, but would it ever happen?


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

This is a Star Tribune internet article by Sid Hartman. I think Kandi man is as good as gone.



Agent K said:


> Apparently the real reason the Timberwolves have not been playing Michael Olowokandi is that the center, in his last year of his contract, could be traded very soon.
> Wolves owner Glen Taylor strongly hinted at that after Friday night's victory over Denver at Target Center.
> 
> "Call me in 72 hours and I will have some news for you," said Taylor, sounding like the deal had been made and will be announced soon.
> ...


This article also went on to say that Kandi isn't starting because whatever happens in the next few, he won't be around after the deadline anyways.

A different article I read also is offering up Wally and Trenton for Francis, so I don't know I think if Taylor states Francis isn't coming here, then he probably isn't.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I just read in another forum...apparently SUN NEWS, a paper in Myrtle Beach ,SC, reported today that the Wolves have been in talks with the Bobcats about a trade that would send Kandi and a draft pick to Charlotte for Brevin Knight and Primoz Brezec.

I like that trade...both are making salaries that aren't too tough to swallow (http://hoopshype.com/salaries/charlotte.htm), and actually Brezec is quite a bargain at the $2.75M that he makes per year. He'll also be in for a decent payday when his current deal ends, so it's possible that we could get something decent in return in a S&T if we don't want to re-sign him. Whether it's true or not, who knows...but I've read that Charlotte is trying to keep their payroll as low as possible so they have a boatload to spend once they are allowed a full salary cap, and Kandi's expiring contract would play into that nicely. Hopefully this happens.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I've just thought about this some more. Brezec is the player that Indiana released for the expansion draft before last season, although Bird and Walsh were less than pleased to let him go. This could be something that would factor into a trade for Artest. Brezec and maybe Hassell for Artest? I doubt that's the case...just something that crossed my mind.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

damn i would like the knight and brezac altho giving up another pick is not good becuz those guys wouldnt make us contendors and we need draft picks look what happened when we didnt have any...but knight is a great steals and assists guy but not a great shot and brezac would thrive with kg i think becuz he will get open looks off the kg double teams


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I like the deal, but we already have a guy named Hassell that does the sorts of things Brevin does, minus the assists. Brevin is not much of a scorer, but if he can make the offense move and function better, I would be all for it, I think that the point position is absolutely key to the flow of an offense. Brezec woud absolutely be an improvement from big Mike, sticking point again is the picks.


----------

